# More info on Go Box required



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Has any one recently purchased, hired or what ever a Go Box for traveling on Austrian Autobahns?

1) Is the box yours for keeps? 
2) Do you hire it? 
3) Once you have put credit on the device, does it stay on or do you loose it after a period if you don't use it?
4) Is the box and credit transferable between people having the same class of vehicle?
5) Is it worth handing the box back after leaving Austria and do you get a full refund on unused credit?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Richard,

1. It is effectively yours. If you leave Austria with it no one will come chasing after you. The credit stays on there for 2 years. The box is registered to your vehicle. I'm not sure about the final point, but I dont think so.

There is a minimum amount you can credit, so the trick is just to put on what you need, without having to top up with a minimum amount.


Andrew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Go Box*

Hi Richard

I am guessing your motorhome weighs over 3500kg. If I that is correct, then you do need a Go Box.

All info can be found on the link below and also via a good read of Wikipedia.

I recently emailed the Go Box people and posted the reply on another thread. My point being, their staff clearly speal/write/read very good English and as such will be able to assist.

The link below also has a toll calculator etc. Make sure you are sitting comfortably!

Russell

Go Box info


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Richard

Please find some answers:

1) Is the box yours for keeps?

Yes

2) Do you hire it?

No you purchase it.

3) Once you have put credit on the device, does it stay on or do you loose it after a period if you don't use it?

Credit lasts 2 years. You can top up whenever you wish at a Go Office, which you can find signposted on Austrian Motorways and borders.

4) Is the box and credit transferable between people having the same class of vehicle?

The Go Box is registered to the vehicle and must be displayed at all times in the front window in accordance with their instructions. It is not transferable between vehicles. Any number of qualified drivers can drive the vehicle which has a Go Box.

5) Is it worth handing the box back after leaving Austria and do you get a full refund on unused credit?

Not worth handing back, may not even be possible. Not sure about refund on unused credit. However you can specify the likely journey/ies you are going to make and the Go Box providers can accurately predict your likely costs so that you can reasonably ensure you do not put too much credit in/on the box.

Hope the above helps. Any further queries please ask ,although uncertain whether or not I can help much further.

In case you haven't looked please find the link below which may / may not help further.

http://www.go-maut.at/go/default.asp

Best wishes Duadua with a Go Box.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Richard

Link to Go Box calculator

Go Box Calculator

or

Go Box Light Calculator

Haven't tried them so best of luck

Duadua


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

Just beware, there are manned weigh-bridges usually with police in attendance on the major motorways. With the one between Innsbruck and Salzburg you will find you are directed down the inside lane of the motorway into these laybys. So make such you have your own box registered to the vehicle.

When you purchase the GO Box you have to show your registration documents with unladen and max laden weights. The box is then programmed to match your vehicle.

Gover


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We bought one in November to go not very far. We were told that minimum price was 80 euros. Don't know if we were being ripped off or not.

Got stopped by Police so glad we dished out the money !


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*More info on Go Box*

Thank you all for the interesting input. I think I now have enough to go on. Its a bit of a bugger having to put €80 a time, I suppose either they have it or the clown in #11, stymied all ways.

With kind regards


----------

